

Seth MacFarlane to match up to $1M for Reading Rainbow Kickstarter - trcollinson
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/readingrainbow/bring-reading-rainbow-back-for-every-child-everywh/posts/890470

======
trcollinson
I don't know of many campaigns where they are trying to help so many kids with
an actual, proven set of media. As a youth with dyslexia, Reading Rainbow
helped me so much. Now, as an adult with children of my own, I am glad I can
help it to be brought to millions of new children!

------
MattGrommes
I have to say I never in a million years thought I would be close to putting
Seth "Family Guy, Dads, Boobs, etc." MacFarlane on my hero list but between
Cosmos and this I'll drafting his induction letter soon.

~~~
sitkack
What if I told you Seth MacFarlane and Elon Musk are engaged?

------
ISL
For scale, when they say they can reach 12,500 classrooms, there are about
130,000 schools in the United States.

[http://nces.ed.gov/fastfacts/display.asp?id=84](http://nces.ed.gov/fastfacts/display.asp?id=84)

~~~
trcollinson
That is true, however I think about 50% of the schools are elementary schools,
which is the target market for Reading Rainbow. The interesting numbers I
would like to see are which schools do not have the funding to buy this kind
of a program already. For example, the school which my kids go to certainly
could afford a site wide license for a reading tool like Reading Rainbow. They
often do spend 10's of thousands on programs like that in a year. If handled
properly, this program could easily snowball into being available almost
ubiquitously in the US and other locations in the world.

------
nsxwolf
When I watched the original Reading Rainbow, I was about 2-3 years too old for
the books it was showcasing, but the presentation always sucked me in anyway.
Good stuff.

------
tehdik
Seth MacFarlane

~~~
trcollinson
Oops! Corrected :) thank you

